# Anyone wanna drive to YVR?



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Im looking for someone who is willing to drive to YVR this afternoon. I have two different shipments of fish arriving and I do not drive. First fish arrive at 6pm, second arrives at 7:30pm. I will pay $40 for gas and time. Please let me know


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I am driving there at 4pm today, the down side is that I will not be driving home until 2 am.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

wow no one....


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

rescuepenguin said:


> I am driving there at 4pm today, the down side is that I will not be driving home until 2 am.


what the H E double hockey sticks are yo doing there until 2am?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

ok if no one is willing to wait with me there, is anyone willing to pick me up from the airport?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> what the H E double hockey sticks are yo doing there until 2am?


Steve works there.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

oh ok makes sense


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Be right there..


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I wish katie


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Steve works there.


 Thank you Gary, yes I do work there, evening shift.

Brit, if you can find a way home text me, and i'll pick you up. I start at 5:30 today.

Steve


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Id need a number to text you


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I just sent you a text, as long as you haven't changed your number recently, you should have it


----------

